# 2 pound packages.



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

how much frames is a 2 pound package?


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Bout 2.5 maybe 3, that would be a good one.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

how long you think it would take them to grow to 5 frames?


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

This is what a 1 kilo (2.2lb) package looks like right after putting them in the hive. These went in on Feb 28 last year with 4 frames of drawn comb. By April 25 they had 5 frames with brood and 3 more built out full of bees with some stores on them. I put on a second box on May 1.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Father & Sons Apiary said:


> how long you think it would take them to grow to 5 frames?


Depends when you pour them, location, and your feeding schedule. In norcal a 2 would become 5 frames in about 4 to 5 weeks from instalation if done so in April. Would be a full box 10 days to 2 weeks later.


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

Honey-4-All said:


> Depends when you pour them, location, and your feeding schedule. In norcal a 2 would become 5 frames in about 4 to 5 weeks from instalation if done so in April. Would be a full box 10 days to 2 weeks later.


I wanna purchase around 600 2 pounders and put them on blueberry pollination right away.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Will your grower go for that? How much are you able to get those 2's for?


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Father & Sons, you might want to take a look at this.
Read carefully:

http://ir.library.oregonstate.edu/xmlui/bitstream/handle/1957/19777/pnw623.pdf


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Why would you want to rip your grower off? 2 lbs won't pollinate.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

RAK said:


> Why would you want to rip your grower off? 2 lbs won't pollinate.


If the grower agrees to it I would not call it a rip off. That being said if I was the grower I would certainly expect something superior at pollination time or require that I get them priced at 50 cents on the dollar. 

What I smell here is a beek trying to grow his operation rapidly on the $ off of the back of someone else ASAP. Not a stupid business move in the short run but is one the could become one that turns tail and bites them in the rear when word gets around that what they deliver is substandard. 

I think F and S is trying to do his homework first with the question being asked before he jumps in. That's a smart move.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

Assuming both parties were aware of the action and they established an appropriate price, it would not tarnish a reputation. It's when you try to hide something that will come back and bite you.

Is there enough nectar and pollen for massive hive growth without additional feed?


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Blueberries are finicky. Some years they yield fairly well, however, bees on blueberries usually shrink in size instead of expanding. I once read that blueberry pollen is nutritionally inadequate or not available in enough quantity. It is worth doing due diligence to verify this before setting a bunch of packages into blueberries expecting the packages to grow.


----------

